# QLab Keystoning



## metti (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a Quartz Composer file that they have made to allow four-corner keystoning in conjunction with QLab playback. I could probably figure out how to do it but I was hoping someone else has beat me to it and is interested in sharing.


----------



## shiben (Jan 3, 2011)

If someone has done that I would be interested too.


----------

